# [hardware] Conseil pour server

## MaKKrO

Salut a tous,

Voila, j'ai besoin de vos conseils c'est pourquoi j'ouvre un nouveau topic...

Pour situer un peu, ma boite va changer de batiment et on prevoit d'avoir une IT Room pour nos servers, baies et tout le tralala...

Tous nos servers tournent sous Gentoo   :Razz: 

En fait on va hoster les servers pour les clients (Biling System et Gateway PBX en general)

On a 3 classes de servers : Low / Medium / High !

Pour le hardware du Low, c'est pas un probleme, mais pour le Medium et le high, je me pose quelque petites questions !

Medium : 

- AMD athlon 64 bits

- 2 Go DDR

- 120 Go SATA

- 1x 1gb/s Lan

High :

- AMD athlon 64 bits X2

- 4go DDR

- 2x250 Go SATA RAID 1

- 1x 1gb/s Lan

Alors voila, ma grosse question c'est pour la carte mere...

J'en ai essayer quelques une mais y'a toujours un truc qui deconne... En general c'est le chipset qui colle pas bien, surtout avec le RAID !

Par exemple ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-466523.html

Est ce que vous pouvez, si vous avez un peu le temps, me donner quelques conseils / avis sur le hardware qui collerait le plus ?

Merci a vous

----------

## kwenspc

Pour le raid il faut être bien sûr que ce n'est pas du "semi" raid materiel, comme le sont les chips de bases sur les cartes mères grand public.

Au mieux tu peus voir les carte RAID pci, 3Ware fournit de bonnes cartes bien supportées. Mais il y en a d'autres.

Qui plus est pour le plug in/off à chaud des disaues durs ce type de carte est beaucoup plus sûr.

Pour le high j'aurais penché pour des disques systèmes en 10000 t/min.

Certes la capacités est nettement moins grande mais la réactivité ratrappe tout. Par contre c'est pas le même prix  :Confused: 

(et si tu fais du load balancing, ne serait-il pas mieux de concentrer les données user-client sur de gros serveurs de fichiers? quoique là on monte nettement dans les prix...)

Pour le X2 je sais pas, est ce mieux que deux opterons avec un bus mémoires pour chaque?

Il y a l'HyperTransport dans le X2 mais est ce que les bus mémoire sont séparés? ça change enormément d'avoir deux bus distinct pour chaque entité cpu.

enfin je crois qu'AMD gère ça trés bien (mieus qu'intel en tout cas -_-)

----------

## MaKKrO

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pour le raid il faut être bien sûr que ce n'est pas du "semi" raid materiel, comme le sont les chips de bases sur les cartes mères grand public.
> 
> Au mieux tu peus voir les carte RAID pci, 3Ware fournit de bonnes cartes bien supportées. Mais il y en a d'autres.
> 
> Qui plus est pour le plug in/off à chaud des disaues durs ce type de carte est beaucoup plus sûr.
> ...

 

Est ce que ca se build de la meme maniere ??? ou c'est gerer au niveau du BIOS ???

Je pense que c'est ce genre de Raid que je monte, avec le controlleur intergre a la CM

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour le high j'aurais penché pour des disques systèmes en 10000 t/min.
> 
> Certes la capacités est nettement moins grande mais la réactivité ratrappe tout. Par contre c'est pas le même prix 
> ...

 

Le je crois que mon boss va pleurer... et il est plus Prog  que Reseau, donc lui, la tolerence de Panne et tout ce que s'en suit, va falloir que je lui mette ds le crane !!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour le X2 je sais pas, est ce mieux que deux opterons avec un bus mémoires pour chaque?
> 
> Il y a l'HyperTransport dans le X2 mais est ce que les bus mémoire sont séparés? ça change enormément d'avoir deux bus distinct pour chaque entité cpu.
> ...

 

Je crois que l'ont vas rester sur du X2 car ca va vraiment monter ds les prixs et je vais me faire taper dessus !!!

En tout cas merci de tes conseils !

Si d'autres personnes en ont, hesiter pas !   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Pour le raid il faut être bien sûr que ce n'est pas du "semi" raid materiel, comme le sont les chips de bases sur les cartes mères grand public.
> 
> Au mieux tu peus voir les carte RAID pci, 3Ware fournit de bonnes cartes bien supportées. Mais il y en a d'autres.
> 
> Qui plus est pour le plug in/off à chaud des disaues durs ce type de carte est beaucoup plus sûr.
> ...

 

je crois pas qu'il y est de difference avec un systeme classique, le livecd gentoo doit posseder les drivers en plus, donc c'est reconnu comme un controleur normal sans problème.

Mais au moins quand tu montes du raid avec c'est du "vrai" raid materiel, la carte gère tout toute seule.

enfin je suis pas un expert mais j'ai bossé chez un hebergeur et dans mon souvenir ils n'avaient vraiment pas de problemes avec ce genre de cartes. Mais là encore les prix sont un poil pas donné. 400 euros la carte...  à toi de voir, après tout si tes serveurs ne sont jamais surchargés, le raid logiciel est tout à fait possible.

Après je ne sais pas si il y a plus de risques avec du raid logiciel ou materiel en cas de pépins, faudrait avoir l'avis de quelqu'un rompu à ce type de materiel.  :Neutral: 

----------

## MaKKrO

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> enfin je suis pas un expert mais j'ai bossé chez un hebergeur et dans mon souvenir ils n'avaient vraiment pas de problemes avec ce genre de cartes. Mais là encore les prix sont un poil pas donné. 400 euros la carte...  à toi de voir, après tout si tes serveurs ne sont jamais surchargés, le raid logiciel est tout à fait possible.
> 
> Après je ne sais pas si il y a plus de risques avec du raid logiciel ou materiel en cas de pépins, faudrait avoir l'avis de quelqu'un rompu à ce type de materiel. 

 

Effectivement, je viens d aller faire un tour voir les prix + ce que tu me dis... Ca tax un max !!!

Les Servers sont rarement, voir tres rarement surcharges, mais ce qui m'interesse aussi c'est de pouvoir changer les Durs a chaud...

Parce que une Gateway PBX, autant dire que ca doit meme pas etre down pendant 3 minutes....

----------

## kwenspc

je sais que hdparm permet plus ou moins (en IDE, en SATA je sais pas, je crois que ça va pas tres loin le support SATA pour le moment) d'arreter un disque, tu l'enlève et tu plug un autre.

Mais je doute que ce soit aussi "propre" que lorsque c'est géré avec une vraie bonne carte. Qui plus est ça doit pas fonctionner avec tous les controleurs IDE ...  :Confused: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Nous à la boites on tourne sur des cartes RAID Adaptec qui sont très bien supportées par GNU/Linux.

Ensuite je soumet juste une petite idée, tu dis que tes serveurs sont rarement en pleine charge. As tu pensé à acheter par exemple des gros CPU (cher je te l'accorde) mais de consolider le tout au moyen de la virtualisation (Xen ou VServer)??

----------

## MaKKrO

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nous à la boites on tourne sur des cartes RAID Adaptec qui sont très bien supportées par GNU/Linux. 
> 
> 

 

Quel type ? Adaptec 2810SA  ca a l'air de roxer mais ca taxe !!!

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  As tu pensé à acheter par exemple des gros CPU (cher je te l'accorde) mais de consolider le tout au moyen de la virtualisation (Xen ou 
> 
> VServer)??

 

Non pas vraiment, mais c'est pas un peu risquer d'avoir un seul server ? gros Ok, mais 1 seul qd meme....

----------

## pilou254

Bonjour,

si tu veux des liens sur du matos destiné aux applications professionnelles serveur, voila une liste :

http://www.supermicro.com/Aplus/motherboard/

http://www.newisys.com/ ( mobos difficilement dispo à l'unité )

http://tyan.com/products/html/athlon.html

http://tyan.com/products/html/opteron.html

http://www.uniwide.com/ ( mobos difficilement dispo à l'unité )

http://www.iwill.net/product_adns.asp

TYAN, SUPERMICRO, IWILL te permettront de faire un choix judicieux au meilleur prix.

Pour les connexions de disques à chaud, ADAPTEC est sans aucun doute au sommet ( 3ware marche tres bien mais j'ai malheureusement vu, récement, un adaptateur raid sata, neuf, à 400 euros / piéce,  de chez eux faire n'importe quoi à chaud ! ).

Vu l'installation que tu décris, as-tu pensé aux alimentations redondantes ?

Voila, bonne chance.

Salut.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Risqueé pour une panne matériel je te l'accorde mais à mon avis, si tu gère bien les charges CPU et RAM c'est tout à fait jouable !!!

En plus Xen et Vserver ne bouffe pas trop de CPU en ce qui concerne la gestion de la virtualisation mais bon après il faut pas mal de RAM suivant les services qui tournent sur chaque Guest.

Mais bon ces outils couplés à une baie de stockage de permettre de migrer un guest d'une machine à l'autre très rapidement si tu as une panne matérielle sur une machine physique. Ou bien, tu prévois des pièces de rechange ou une bonne garantie   :Wink: 

[Edit] Regarde chez Dell, il y a des fois des super promos sur les serveurs, on a acheté récemment des Poweredge 1850 pas trop cher je trouve et tout est reconue sous Linux. D'ailleurs se sont eux qui vont tourner sous VServer (Xen merde un peu avec du iSCSI)

----------

## PabOu

un petit commentaire peut-être, mais judicieux quand même : Le Raid, c'est bien, mais pense surtout à ventiller les disques durs. C'est vrai, c'est pas un problème si un disque lâche, grace au Raid, on peut récuperer, et c'est pas le prix du disque dur qui va ruiner une boîte qui à le luxe de se permettre plein de serveurs... Mais le problème, c'est le temps nécessaire pour remettre tout bien comme il faut. Alors la ventillation, ca aide beaucoup à garder ses disques durs en vie.

----------

## MaKKrO

En fait, les servers seront monté dans un boite différentes, mon boss veut pas acheter de Dell ou du genre !

Donc on achete les Racks d'un coté (tres dur a trouvé localement ici) puis une autre boite nous monte le hardware que l'on achete chez eux...

Est ce que vous avez des Idées de Cartes Mères pas mal ?

Y'en a tellement...

EN tout cas Merci beaucoup a vous tous pour vos conseils,

Je vais checker tout ca, avec l'avis de mon Boss bien sur.

Je reviendrai vers vous a cas ou...

----------

## kwenspc

Si tu es limités dans ton budget, SuperMicro reste le meilleur rapport qualité prix, de ce que j'en sait du moins.

Le coup de refroidir les disques c'est une bonne idée, est ce que les serveurs seront dans une salle climatisée?

si c'est le cas pas besoin de ventilo en surplus (quoique c'est jamais perdu)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouaip, +1 pour SuperMicro

----------

## killerwhile

Un petit pavé :

Un controleur RAID = de l'électronique en plus = des risques de pannes supplémentaires.

Juste un exemple, j'ai une carte RAID SATA qui a entièrement cramée ce week-end (j'ai pas la référence sous les yeux...), ce qui a entrainé la destruction de 3 disques sur 6 !

Mdadm avec SATA permet vraiment des miracles (enlever un disque défect du raid, le déplug/replug grace à SATA, et le remettre dans le RAID). Ca consomme bien entendu un peu de proc, mais c'est pas la ressource la plus limitées en ces temps...

----------

## MaKKrO

C'est ce que j'utilise depuis pas mal de temps, mais ca revient un peu a ce que disait kwenspc avec du "demi raid" non ???

J'ai jamais essayÃ© de changer un dur a chaud !

----------

## kwenspc

 *killerwhile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mdadm avec SATA permet vraiment des miracles (enlever un disque défect du raid, le déplug/replug grace à SATA, et le remettre dans le RAID). Ca consomme bien entendu un peu de proc, mais c'est pas la ressource la plus limitées en ces temps...

 

mon ptit caillou : faudrait mettre au courant les hebergeurs alors pour bien souvent le controleur de bases ne suffit pas (bon pour des serveurs pros hein, dedies, bien costaud et qu'on fait travailler à fond toute l'année)

sans dec, bien sur qu'il y a un risque mais du point de vue "raid" y a pas à tortiller : les chips integrés sont bien souvent minables disons le franchement  :Neutral: 

Aurais tu des cartes mères, intégrant de pas trop mauvais chips, à conseiller?

----------

## MaKKrO

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aurais tu des cartes mï¿½res, intï¿½grant de pas trop mauvais chips, ï¿½ conseiller?

 

Je suis prenneur !!!

----------

## killerwhile

J'étais un peu ironique en disant ca, mais c'est vrai que bien de fois les chips intégrés sont remplacables aisément (mieux ?) par du raid logiciel.

Mais j'avoue que pour du vrai stockage, on ne peut pas se passer de vrai controlleurs hardware (genre 16 disques...)

Je n'ai pas d'expérience avec des mb supermicro mais je sais que pas mal d'hébergeurs leur font confiance, et elles ont l'air vraiment bien. Et si on compte mettre du raid logiciel, c'est plutot le chipset qui devrait faire office de critère de sélection.

----------

## PabOu

Pour du vrai stockage, on s'orriente de plus en plus vers des solutions NAS et SAN.

----------

## killerwhile

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> des solutions NAS et SAN.

 

qui elles utilisent des cartes raid, genre 16 ports SATA.

----------

## MaKKrO

Ola lala... vous emballez pas les filles !!!   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

A moins que ce topic serve a qq'un d'autre ! :p

Je vais voir ca cette semaine !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

on vient d'acquérir un SAN avec une mobo Supermicro ben pour l'instant, pas de souçis, juste un disque qui vient de cramer mais en la remplacer sans souçis. Par contre il tourne sous 2003 Storage Server mais bon, on peut pas tout avoir (le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la crémière   :Laughing:  )

----------

## killerwhile

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> (le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la crémière   )

 

Je l'aurais pas dit de cette manière  :Smile: 

Mais j'ai aussi eu a faire à du MS storage en début de cette année et j'ai du laisser tomber mon laptop sous Gentoo pour me connecter à l'interface d'administration à disance, parce qu'elle requiert l'utilisation d'IE... 

J'ai été tellement dégouté que j'ai finalement mis gentoo dessus... et depuis ca ronronne.

----------

## Oupsman

 *killerwhile wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas d'expérience avec des mb supermicro mais je sais que pas mal d'hébergeurs leur font confiance, et elles ont l'air vraiment bien. Et si on compte mettre du raid logiciel, c'est plutot le chipset qui devrait faire office de critère de sélection.

 

OVH pour ne pas les citer se sert de mobo supermicro. J'administre deux serveurs dédiés chez eux et je n'ai pas problème de stabilité.

----------

## killerwhile

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> OVH pour ne pas les citer se sert de mobo supermicro.

 

Oui c'était entre autre à eux que je pensais  :Smile: 

----------

## MaKKrO

Est ce que vous avez un modÃ¨le prÃ©cis de mobo Supermicro pr :

-AMD 64bits

- 4go RAM

- SATA + RAID

Merci bien !

----------

## kwenspc

Planet-Work (ptite pub hop ^^) aussi utilise du SuperMicro. Jamais un pépin avec.

----------

## kwenspc

Argl j'avais oublié, SuperMicro ne fait officielement que de l'intel   :Confused: 

----------

## MaKKrO

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Argl j'avais oubliï¿½, SuperMicro ne fait officielement que de l'intel  

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

La je bad.........

C moisi Intel ! ^^

----------

## killerwhile

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Argl j'avais oubliï¿½, SuperMicro ne fait officielement que de l'intel  

 

http://www.supermicro.com/Aplus/motherboard/Opteron/8131/H8DA8.cfm ?

----------

## MaKKrO

 *killerwhile wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Argl j'avais oubliï¿½, SuperMicro ne fait officielement que de l'intel   
> 
> http://www.supermicro.com/Aplus/motherboard/Opteron/8131/H8DA8.cfm ?

 

Ba ouai, a priori ca supporte aussi AMD !

Mais je vois que de l'Opteron, a mon avis mon Boss va me tapÃ© dessus si je lui ramene une carte Bi-proc !

Ca craint...

Bon alors, mis a part SuperMicro ???

----------

## Oupsman

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon alors, mis a part SuperMicro ???

 

Tyan ? Une Asus haut de gamme ? Voir carrément un serveur HP/BULL/IBM  ???

----------

## pilou254

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Argl j'avais oublié, SuperMicro ne fait officielement que de l'intel  

 

ce n'est pas ce que je constate sur le lien que j'ai fourni !

----------

## pilou254

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

>  *killerwhile wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*   Argl j'avais oubliï¿½, SuperMicro ne fait officielement que de l'intel   
> 
> http://www.supermicro.com/Aplus/motherboard/Opteron/8131/H8DA8.cfm ? 
> 
> Ba ouai, a priori ca supporte aussi AMD !
> ...

 

Ton boss semble iiritable lorsqu'il s'agit d'investir pour travailler ! Je ne connais pas le plan comptable dans le pays ou tu travailles mais même en France une société peut amortir ses investissement en informatique sur 3 ans !... Tu as tout les liens nécessaires, prend contact avec eux !

TYAN peut te fournir la totalité des éléments dont tu as besoin, je ne sais plus qui a parlé du refroidissement, il a raison, ne zape pas cette partie, et je te rappelle que les alims redondantes sont indispensables, enfin, c'est l'affaire de quelques milliers d'euros, quelle société ne peut pas assumer un investissement structurel normal ? ( lance une OPA et rachète la boite, comme ça ce sera toi le Boss ...  je plaisante, a moitié ! ).

----------

## kwenspc

pilou254:

oui cette carte je la connais en fait, c'est pour ça que je disais "officielement", en fait ils ont commencés à la vendre l'an dernier (fin aout je crois) mais c'était officieux. Aucune info sur leur site, et seuls quelques revendeurs pouvait la proposer. (les 2 gros sur paris en fait, de ce que je sais)

mais je vois qu'ils n'ont pas proposé d'autres produits depuis dans la même lignée. Je me trompe?

[edit] oui je me trompe  :Smile:   en effet ils vendent pas mal pour amd maintenant!!! 

http://www.supermicro.com/Aplus/motherboard/

[/edit]

----------

## ndaneau

Rien de tel qu'une Tyan ou une SuperMicro. support AMD, raid Sata... et ce sont des cartes prévues pour serveur, donc a priori plus fiable. Chez Tyan, tu a des cartes AMD pour 1 proc a partir de 250, c'est ton boss qui va être content!   :Cool: 

Et c'est clair qu'une alim redondante est indispensable vu que tu ne peux pas te permettre de downtime. Là, j'ai pas les prix en tête...

Faudrait quand même faire comprendre a ton boss qu'un serveur c'est pas juste un PC sans ecran...  :Wink: 

Pour les disques durs, vu que le SCSI serra apparement hors budget, essaye au moins d'avoir des raptors (10.000 tr/min, Sata), la différence est non négligeable, et ils sont dispo en 150 Go.   :Idea: 

----------

